
Ask HN: How to freelance as an electronics engineer? - throwaway-123
I am curious as to how one can make profit using electronics skills acquired, from any location globally.
======
sharemywin
1\. Use adwords:

electrical engineering service

electronic designer

electronic engineering service

electronics designer

Total 423.17 5,806.83 $78.39 7.3% $0.19 1.52

2\. check something like leadpages or similar to build a landing page.(use
your own domain) use multiple page input forms.

might look at drift for chat on the pages.

~~~
tudelo
Can you expand what those numbers mean? I assume they are metrics for the
adwords but I have very little knowledge in what you are speaking on.

------
junian
Probably you could find some projects on website like Upwork or Freelancer.
They usually have some jobs related to electrical engineering.

But if it's hardware related, I believe it's hard to work remotely. Is
designing micro-controller also considered electronic skill?

------
vcanales
Build/repair custom guitar stomp boxes

------
lprubin
Sell courses, tutoring, training on Arduino and Rasberry Pi.

